# Doctors visits



## Docg (Apr 2, 2011)

Ladies your going to kill me on this one. Guys I need your thoughts.

Wife and I been married 34 years. Sex has been so so for years. Now I am older and kids all gone, seems like my wife is getting turned off to my fantasies.

Here is the deal, she has always confided in me before having her exams. This time she hid it from me. I may be sick for thinking this but, I have always fantasized about her with another woman pleasuring each other and their soft unblemished skin touching each other.

I know a doctors exam is not a sexual intimate thing. Butt the thought of her lying naked, spread wide open for her doctor(a good looking younger woman) and the doctor touching her as I would intimately, turns me on. I know when I touch her clitoris the slightest little bit, she gets turned on fast. All I have to do is touch her down there with the slightest stroke and she responds.

So why do I think that the doctors touch would not?

When she got pregnant for our first child, the (Male) doctor wanted me to be involved in everything and asked me to come in with her when he examined her. It turned me on watching him examine her. She must have or at least gave me the impression that she got excited when he did touch her because we had sex like bunnies afterwards. 

I don't know. Maybe I made too much out of this. Now I am pissed because she found not able to tell me about getting her exam which to me, reinforces to me that her lately dieing sexual attitude is leading to something I am not wanting to realize.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Should I laugh or should I feel bad for you? 

Am I talking to a 50 year-old with a heart of 20 year-old? Good for you!!!

My husband is the same, I guess a lot of men are similar. My husband always fantasizes me with another woman. When we go bra shopping, he always gets to see the saleslady touching my breasts and it is a great scene for him. He gets a lot of fun from it. I don't get any. For me it is just business!

I don't know why she is hiding the exams from you! 

Maybe she just doesn't think it is a big deal! Does she know you still have a 20 year-old heart?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

One man's speculum is another man's sex toy.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Runs like Dog said:


> One man's speculum is another man's sex toy.


Oh is that funny :rofl: I personally would NEVER be turned on by a woman, not my thing at all (unless your wife is a Bi, I doubt she would ever even entertain such a thought), then add the bright lights, a little embarrassment, a cold metal spectrum, are you kidding. This is simply not a relaxed atmosphere. 

Now if the man doctor was a little hot, again, I would never be excited on that table, but just being around a hot doctor earlier in the day, it can get some hormones pumping.

You are a horny old man!  Funny, I hope my husband will remain like that. He has no fantasies with me & women though or even with another man, all taboo thoughts to him.


----------



## venis (Mar 8, 2011)

Well I know you don't want to hear this but this is what women do in long time relationships. Married 32 yr and my wife use to tell me every thing like we were best friends. Now not so much life has a way of changing. So if this is such a big deal just say in a sweet and loving way say hony I notice you had a doctor visit is every thing ok, and leave it their. for one she will feal less emotion about it.
two you may get the answer you are looking for, and three their maybe a female/personal reason she hasn't shared it.


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

Docg said:


> ... I know when I touch her clitoris the slightest little bit, she gets turned on fast. All I have to do is touch her down there with the slightest stroke and she responds.
> 
> So why do I think that the doctors touch would not?


I'm thinking that you think this because a) it turns you on to think of someone else touching your woman.....and b) you're not a woman and have never experienced the idignity of having to lay spread-eagle naked and vulnerable in front of someone you barely know, while they poke, prod and insert cold metal in to your vagina.


----------

